# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  What kind of sword is this?

## Alex C

I bought this sword at a store called exotic imports in my local mall a few years ago. I paid about $200-$250 for it. Sorry if the pictures are bad quality. If there is anything you can tell me about this sword please reply. Also i'm a noobie when it comes to Katanas.

----------


## Joo-Hwan Lee

Hi Alex, and welcome to SFI.

This appears to be a Chinese-made blade with a fake wire-brushed hamon.  The fittings also show telltale signs of being cheaply cast (though the seppa:fuchi size is a good fit).

There isn't a whole lot more that anyone could tell you from just these pictures.  I don't think this is stainless steel--  It is probably some kind of carbon steel... but with questionable heat treat (if any).

I'm afraid the verdict will be that you paid a bit too much for too little.  For $200~$250 you could pick up a decent entry-level blade from CAS/Paul Chen or Dynasty Forge.  

But hey, it's much nicer than my first "sword"~   :Big Grin:   We all start somewhere in this hobby, and I'm sure that you'll be able to find a nicer one for your money next time.

----------


## J.Jarman

> But hey, it's much nicer than my first "sword"~  We all start somewhere in this hobby, and I'm sure that you'll be able to find a nicer one for your money next time.


May i add, much nicer than my first three swords!!

----------


## Alex C

> There isn't a whole lot more that anyone could tell you from just these pictures. I don't think this is stainless steel-- It is probably some kind of carbon steel... but with questionable heat treat (if any).


I know it is not stainless steal and that it is carbon steel. What else can I do to find out more information on this katana? I want to know exactly what it is.

----------


## Joo-Hwan Lee

Hmm... There are just so many sub-$300 range Japanese-style swords coming out of forges from China, it'd be very difficult to say exactly which one made your sword....  If you are determined to find out *exactly* which company made your sword, you might have better luck in a forum (SBG, for example) that specializes in low-end blades.  Someone there (or here too) might recognize the tsuba and fuchi as being unique to a particular seller/forge.  Good luck!

----------


## Martin Whalen

Hi Alex,

It's a shame it isn't the Cold Steel kat you (_and I_) were hoping it would be. However, as others have said, it really is much better than most "first time" swords people tend to get. For instance, my first "katana" was a cheap stainless steel thing made in Taiwan, I paid $100 for it, lol.  :EEK!: 

Nearly everyone ends up getting a few duds first; in my case, I bought roughly four or five before I learned better.  :Big Grin: 

On a side note, that will make a _much_ more attractive display piece than probably %95 of the kats out there in retail stores, and at least it's carbon steel and seems tightly put together.

----------

